Ask HN: What are some real-life applications of Data Structures? - softvar
======
gigatexal
Find a popular open source project and navigate to their source repo and do a
search for Theo have like binary search.

Or if you've ever used a database (you likely have either directly or
indirectly) you've benefitted from a balance tree

